# PLacenta Previa



## daileyjoy (Aug 10, 2004)

With dd#2 I had a complete previa and spend 6 months on bedrest and a C-section. NOw I am scared about getting pregnant again my youngest child is very hardheadded and my 8 year old could not care for her if I went back on bed rest. I couldn't bring myself to put her in daycare and dh works 2 jobs 6 days a week and on the 7th day he still works one, so he cannot help at all. Does anyone know what the odds are that I will have another one.

Jennifer


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Jennifer!









I've been keeping an eye on your post, hoping that someone would know the answer. I don't know, either, but it seems like it's the perfect sort of question for your OBGYN or midwife (or, if your OBGYN gives you a scary answer, check with a midwife







). Placenta previa seems like it'd be just a random chance (the egg just attached a little late and ended up too close to the bottom of the uterus, right?), so I'd think that your odds are as good as anyone elses that it wouldn't happen again. But that's just my hypothesis, so I'd check with someone who knows.

Good luck!


----------



## HappyTimeKids (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi! I have posted a similar question a while back. I also had a complete placenta previa. I was on bedrest also and had a 3 year old son to worry about. I had bleeding on and off during the pregnancy and ended up in the hospital for a total of 6 weeks! During the birth I hemorrhaged. So, you can see that this is a big question for me as well. My kids are now 9 and 13 and I am playing with the idea of another... well, sometimes I say "no way" and then the idea comes back to tease me again. Sooo, if anyone does have info on placenta previas... please post!

At the time of the birth - 9 years ago - the Dr. told me I had a 60% chance of it happening again. About 6 mos ago at my regular exam I was told I would be high risk and under careful monitoring but the Dr. seemed to imply that if I wanted to try again to definitely start trying! So go figure.

My life is crazy as it is. To try or not to try???


----------

